# Seerosenblüten verschwunden.



## amselmeister (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo leute

also kenne mich mit verhalten von Pflanzen kaum aus (nenne es mal so) was mich nun wundert und stört manche meiner Seerosenblüten (Die Köpfe) Nun wochenlang gut zu sehen waren und alles  und nun von heute auf morgen sind einige abgetaucht. Also der Stengel wächst auf einmal du quer hin und der und der Kopf ist unterwasser oder unter den Blättern. 
Ist das normal? Alle versuche die vorsichtig zu richten oder so bringt nix


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

das ist normal, wenn die verblüht sind


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

das hatte unsre Gladostonia auch.. hatte 2 Blüten, auf einmal war eine weg... nach 3 Tagen ist sie auf einmal wieder da.. frag mich nicht so die hin war...


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

verblüht? Aber wie kann das? Die alten die schon seit jahren drin sind , sind zwar nicht immer am blühen aber dafür beständig. Diese 2 neuen die hatte ich erst dieses Jahr reingemacht, recht spät sogar und vor 3-4 Wochen kamen die an. Wunderschön sahen die aus-. Aber wie gesagt seit 2 tagen lassen die die Köpfe hängen


----------



## Hagalaz (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

Hab ich dich richtig verstanden die Seerosen haben geblüht und sind dann irgendwann abgetaucht? Also die Blüten! Wenn ja ist bei mir auch so und scheint normal zu sein.


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

ja genau. die waren ein paar wochen richtig schön. Ganzen tag offen  und nun weg ...

naja hoffe die kommen wieder


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

nöö,die kommen nicht wieder. 
Seerosenblüten sind vll. 4 manchmal auch 5 Tage offen,dann verblühen sie.
Ist halt leider so.


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

??? Was? Ist das dein ernst? Wozu macht man sich dann die mühe mit den Pflanzen und jeder will die haben? 

Kann ja auch irgendwie nicht weil meine ,,alten,, sind ja schon seit 3-4 Wochen jeden Tag auf


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

Na,dann sind deine "alten" Blüten entweder aus Plastik 
oder du kannst dich mit denen beim "Buch der Rekorde" anmelden.

So nebenbei: Seerosen blühen je nach Sorte von Mai bis in den Oktober.
Aber das sind immer wieder neue Blüten.


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

was meinst du mit immer wieder neu Blüten?


----------



## Connemara (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

Wenn eine Blüte verblüht ist und abtaucht, kommt die nächste...oder es blühen mehrere gleichzeitig und immer wieder mal taucht eine ab und eine andere gesellt sich dazu....so ist es bei meiner Seerose und bei allen anderen!


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

aha. Ja ich kenn mich da null aus. Darum frage ich ja 
Und dann fällt die ab oder wie? und dann wächst da eine neue?
(müsste man die nicht aus dem Teich holen?) 

Aber wie gesagt bei der alten Seerose sind das auf jeden fall manche Blüten immer die selben. Naja egal


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt bei der alten Seerose sind das auf jeden fall manche Blüten immer die selben.



na das wird dann eine Nymphaea semperflorens sein.
Eine extrem seltene Sorte. 
Welche Farbe haben denn diese Blüten ?


----------



## Connemara (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*



amselmeister schrieb:


> (müsste man die nicht aus dem Teich holen?)



Ich reiße die Blüte immer aus, damit sie nicht im Teich vergammelt...


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

ich befürchte, dass das wieder ein thread mit 10 seiten+ wird.... 

wie schon mehrfach erklärt, ist es *normal* und bei *jeder* seerose so, dass die blüte ein paar tage blüht und dann geschlossen abtaucht, da macht deine sicher keine extrawürste. 

wenn du beikommst und magst, kannst du sie entfernen oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

Ich laß sowohl Blüten als auch Blätter drin,damit sie im Teich vergammeln und so Dünger fürs nächste Jahr werden. 
@Katja: Ich bin nun auch ruhig.


----------



## StefanBO (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

Hallo,


amselmeister schrieb:


> (müsste man die nicht aus dem Teich holen?)


das ist eine Frage der grundsätzlichen Einstellung zum Teich. U.a. zu __ Libellen. Viele einheimische Arten legen ihre Eier in weiche Pflanzenteile, wo sie dann überwintern, bis nächstes Jahr so bis April/Mai die neuen Larven schlüpfen. Wenn nicht vorher aufgeräumt wird


----------



## amselmeister (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

achso. Na wieder was gelernt 
Die Blüten sind weiß von der alten.

Die neuen da ist eine weiß von und eine so Rosa.

Das Problem was ich nun habe ist nur, woher weiß ich das die auch wirklich nicht wiederkommt. Nicht das ich den Kopf abschneide und in wirklichkeit kommt die nochmal wieder?

Habe gelesen das man zum winter hin alle Blätter und so entfernen soll (also soweit man rankommt) . Ist das richtig? 

OT: Und wenn ein längerer Beitrag wird ist doch nicht schlimm. Kann ja nur lehrreich werden


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*



amselmeister schrieb:


> ..Das Problem was ich nun habe ist nur, woher weiß ich das die auch wirklich nicht wiederkommt...



  Sie kommt bis Mitte Oktober immer in einer Vollmond- und Neumondnacht in der Geisterstunde wieder.
Ab Halloween bleibt sie dann ganz und gar unten.


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

Hi,

binde doch mal einen wollfaden an die blüte, dann kannst du kontrollieren ob sie wieder hochkommt oder abgetaucht bleibt.

normal blüht ein blüte ca. 3-5 tage, dann geht sie unter und vergammelt

hier noch was technisches zur seerosenpflege 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17408


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

wollfaden? Verstehe ich nicht ganz, was soll ich dann sehen? Kannst mir das nochmal erklären?

Hier mal 2 bilder. Also wenn die so aussehen dann kommen die nicht wieder??
Und die Bläter auf dem Bild die gelben, kann ich die entfernen?


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

sag mal lieber Meister der Amsel
bist du so ... , oder tust du nur so ? :evil
oder muß man DIR alles DREIMAL sagen ???
bevor du dich noch mehr ent..  benutz doch einfach diverse Suchmaschinen und verschon uns hier mit deinem hartnäckigen plöden Fragen.
(ja,es gibt auch plöde Fragen  )


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Also wenn die so aussehen dann kommen die nicht wieder??



Ein allerletztes Mal:

NEIN,die kommen NICHT wieder !!
Außer bei Vollmond oder Neumond.


----------



## amselmeister (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

bleib mal auf dem Teppich mein Freund. Ich habe ganz Freundlich gefragt und extra ein Bild gemacht. 
Das manche hier immer gleich so unfreundlich werden müssen......
Wenn man nicht fragt wird man ja in sachen Teich immer blöd bleiben, aber das weißt du ja anscheint nicht. 

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte , kann ja sein das ein abtauchen bei euch anderes gemeint ist als ich das meinte. Kann ja sein das die sich nur an anderen Blättern verhäddert hat


----------



## Eugen (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

Hallo NoName

a) bin ich nicht dein Freund
b) war ich anfangs auch ganz freundlich
c) hab ich mich im Inet und in Büchern schlau gemacht,bevor ich hier...
d) hab ich ca 20 Seerosensorten
e) war ich hier sogar mal Mod 
f) wenn ich deine ganzen threads lese,gehts ja nicht nur mir so
g) deine Impertinenz nervt einfach
h) wenn es dir 5 User sagen,dann dürfte es wohl richtig sein
i) bist du nun auf meiner Ignorlist.
j) ich wünsch dir noch viel Spaß mit deinen Seerosenblüten

PS und nicht vergessen beim nächsten Vollmond kommt sie wieder hoch


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seerosenblüten verschwunden.*

So - noch einmal in Kurzform.

Eine Seerosenblüte hält 3 bis 5 Tage -- da kommt nichts wieder hoch.
Und gelbe und braune Blätter sowie verwelkte Blüten kann man abschneiden wo man will.

Und damit Ende.


----------

